# Samick Archery



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

Is Samick Archery still in business?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

As far as I know. What is your problem or question?


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

If I had to guess, I think the reason behind the question is that on both Lancaster and Alternativess, nearly all of the Samick olympic limbs and risers had been on super clearance for a while. (and are now largely gone with no signs of restocking)

With the exception of a single low end riser, right now there are no ILF limbs or risers from Samick on Lancaster at all. And Alternativess has an extremely limited non-clearance ILF from Samick, consisting of strictly entry level gear. 

I honestly have been wondering if there was some news on Samick I was missing as well. With all of the higher end limbs disappearing, I was wondering if they were getting out of the ILF / Olympic game themselves, and only making ILF limbs for other labels. (Such as maybe the TradTech Black Max line)


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

We had this discussion on Trad a little while back. On LAS, the Polaris and Sage remain plentiful but the lesser known wood bows are gone or only in certain weights. That caught my attention because I own a couple wood Samicks. In terms of ILF, the ILF limbs are gone. The ILF risers are down to Avante on clearance. Someone suggested maybe they were letting old inventory sell out preparing to replace it with newer offerings, but if you compare the website with LAS, those equipment show up not "backordered" like a future product but "no longer available" like a past one.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Aren't Lancaster's tradtech bows made by Samick?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

http://samicksports.com/

Seems to still be there still. I'm not a Samick fan, but I guess if you really want to find out, go to the source


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob Furman said:


> http://samicksports.com/
> 
> Seems to still be there still. I'm not a Samick fan, but I guess if you really want to find out, go to the source


Unfortunately, when it comes to information on the financial health of a corporation the last place you're likely to get honest information may be the company itself.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Ilf Samick is not existing anymore (except beginners stuff)as both engineers and technology existing in form of MK Archery now.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Warbow said:


> Unfortunately, when it comes to information on the financial health of a corporation the last place you're likely to get honest information may be the company itself.


True, but I was actually referring to Lancaster. Maybe Samick is moving away from high end equipment?


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I may be wrong, but I think Samicks' money is more wood riser traditional setups. I did take advantage of LAS clearance pricing on Samick risers for my Wife and Daughters. I did try the Black Max version of the Universal Carbon, It looked good but I went with a Winact VT for about $80 more then.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Bob Furman said:


> http://samicksports.com/


Yeah, that site still loads, but check out the copyright date on the site - 2010. It looks exactly as it did four years ago when I first checked it out and it was outdated then. It feels orphaned because it hasn't been maintained. In conjunction with the lack of stock at most dealers it at least implies that Samick is fading away or out of business. Whether that's true or not I have no idea. On the other hand, I noticed the Samick Vision X riser appeared on Alt Services site last year, which suggested that maybe they were not disappearing after all, but stock of those sold out except the black, with no indication that more are on the way. So, signs still seem to point to fading away...


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

It ran into all sorts of political and juridical ****storm years ago due to alleged corruption with student archery programs. Not sure how it ended up, but all designers bled into other companies or started their own. It really is just a shadow of its original glorious past.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

22big said:


> Is Samick Archery still in business?


There was a Samick booth/table at the ATA show. I didn't spend much time looking but all I saw were basic bows up to what I'd call a middle of the road JOAD bow


----------



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

Due to the fact that I own many sets of Samick Masters and recently just finished tuning a new set of Master Max limbs for indoor shooting. I have noticed many Olympic archery equipment shops are putting clearance on the Samick products. Their web site has not been updated for a long time; and of course there was not a new product introduced for a while.

I like Samick Master quite well. They are fast and stable. I have won many tournaments with the Master lines. It will be a shame if they are out of Olympic bow business.


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought they were bought by another company.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Samick has ceased production of all archery equipment. There were discussions of a buy over, but it did not materialize.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

As far as I know, all Samick engineers left company to establish MK, and Samick concentrated to Traditional bows and entry level limbs, made by their China factory. But they stil had all molds and equipemnt to make ILF top target limbs in their Korean factory, just no people to make them, since some years already.
Last year it seems they have decided to close definitely operatin for ILF limbs in Korea, and all remaining tools have been taken over by Fivics, that is therefore becoming a direct maker of limbs, replacing by them the outsourcing they had from MK. Fivics RX, FX and Titan limbs were made by MK, new Titan 2 limbs are their internal development started from Samick molds. 
On 2016 Samick catalog for Europe that I have in front of me right now, there are just 2 ILF bows (risers and limbs): Vision 25" and Prìvilege 23". Both limbs models are basic only, no Carbon, with 36# poundage limit.
Know how needed to make high performance carbon target limbs still remains concentrated in a limited number of companies worldwide, while several companies in China and one in Europe can already make acceptable fiber/wood entry level ILF limbs at very cheap price. 
Samick brand for top level taget archery seems to have definitely joined in the Whalhalla of legendary target archery makers, names like Bear, Wing, Yamaha, Nishizawa... and Kaya too.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

a set of top of the line Samick ILF limbs was just sold by LAS for 150 bucks. I was too slow (38 Shorts) One of my top girls shoots 36 short SAMICK limbs I got from LAS at not quite the same discount last summer-thankfully two pair. Too bad, well made limbs


----------



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

Very informative, thank you so much.

Jim,
I got the last pair from Lancaster. I thought they were the best deal ever.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Vision II riser who's limb bolt hex head sockets are chewed up.

any idea how to get some new ones or what other risers might have some that fit?

I really like the riser!

Todd


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

There is a LAS review from a recent trade show where there is going to be a new Sage line, Deluxe Sage takedown, also one piece recurve and longbow. I got the impression they were condensing their various lines into a bigger Sage line. Alongside Polaris. But no ILF target stuff it sounded like.


----------

